# Whipping Tips & Techniques!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

My Tips On How To Whip The Shorelines

Repeated shoreline casting in Hawaii is known as "Whipping". So on the 1st day of spring i decided to share my style of whipping. The techniques i learned works for my style of whipping using my current equipment on shallow reefs of 2-4ft. Deeper depths don't require this much caution but i tend to practice it to stay efficient.

No fish were caught this morning. Rather this is a "How To" demonstration of whipping the shallows without snagging the bottom. This is my style that works for me using the gear i've chosen for this area. Results may vary according to the types of areas you're fishing in, the species you're targeting & style & timing of your casts.


----------

